# Jimmy's Staffy !!!



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I had to post Jimmy's Staffy I love that dog wow :roll:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hes defiantly one fine looking guy!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Photobucket is not letting me resize grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

I love staffies so much, Onyx is perfect


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

A 28 pound terror


----------



## truepits92 (Nov 23, 2010)

what a nice black dog  I like that even his paws are black


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

After weighing him two nights ago he is just clearing 29lbs. Thx for posting dave. I never really was saying wow until he was getting ready to spring pole for the first time I'm a few weeks cause of the temps. I put a hide inside the webbed ball and grabbed my phone. Soon as I lunched the camera he went straight into the above stand


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^^^^^^^ to me 28-35lbs is ideal for a game bred bulldog and that dog ^^^^^ is what an IDEAL APBT looks like for the most part .. Thats an awesome lil dog, to me the true APBT should look more like that Staffy; love them lil balls of fire.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great looking boy


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Firehazzard I don't see him going over 32-34lbs. He may fill out to look a lot more ust for the simple fact he stays so lean. He looks this tight at 28-29lbs I can't wait to see what another 5lbs will look like


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I loveeeeeeee your dog. Makes me want one. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^^ I agree very beautiful dog..


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww I heart Onyx, he makes me want a staffy even more than I already did


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Mach0 pm me if your serious in pm's. 

I showed the same pic to my confirmation handler and she thought his head was out of proportion to his little body. If I wanted him to show well with other staffys he needs weight. However I love how tight and ripped he is. So now what do I add some feed and just increase time or intensity? I talked with Dave over this already and this deligma sux


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ I love to see a Staffy ripped APBT style.... LOL Hows this for bulk, LOL


----------



## Novakkennels (Jul 16, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> ^^^^^^^^^ to me 28-35lbs is ideal for a game bred bulldog and that dog ^^^^^ is what an IDEAL APBT looks like for the most part .. Thats an awesome lil dog, to me the true APBT should look more like that Staffy; love them lil balls of fire.


That staffy is beautiful...I love black dogs...

sorry to threadjack but would you happen to know any apbt kennels breeding smaller dogs as you described?...


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

He is well within his staffy standard and ripped up. I don't want to compromise his apperance by loading his plate if I don't know how to adjust his workout program properly to keep him this way. Ya I want to ch him out but not to the point of compromising anything. Onyx is my dog and he isn't going to go anywhere when "he isn't of use to me" after people think they squeezed everything that's possible out of a dog

I am in no way referring to any person but I have seen it done


----------

